# Tyre inflation



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

I have no wrecked a power station/inflater and a double barrelled foot pump and pulled into endless HGV style service areas and still found no where to do my tyres :roll: 

I did find a pump at Peterborough but after lining myself up found the pump had been vandalised :roll: 

Where/how do you do yours?


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

john

i bought one of those multi-purpose inflator/power supply/invertor etc. things from halfords for about £70. when i fitted my tyre pressure monitors, i found all tyres down 10 - 15psi. i inflated them all with this device. after about an hour it cut out. however, i left it to cool, and then it was fine again. have also used it to jump start the car once, and was astonished how well it worked. i don't think it would have cut out if i had only done one tyre, but like a fool i tried to do all six in a row! 

otherwise, go to a truck tyre place. they will do them for nowt.

good luck

des


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Im not an RV owner but I have tried 3 different 12v air pumps to try and pump my tyres up to 65psi. The last one I paid £39 for and it was still not man enough to do it. They have all rapidly worn out. So my advice is don't buy pumps meant for car tyres you really need a heavy duty one.

If anyone can recommend one which has lasted then I would be interested in the answer as well

peedee


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi John

I'm fortunate enough to have air tanks so I use an air line and inflator.

Have a look at this bit of kit, recommended for large tyres.. £58

>>Truck Air<<

If I recall correctly, it was Ray (detourer) who recommended in a previous post..


----------



## irishrver (Dec 5, 2005)

keep an eye out for the next time aldi or lidl have compressors on offer got one last year and it is perfect for the rv and other jobs around the garden cost about 60 euro with gauges hose etc


----------



## 103356 (Mar 11, 2007)

I use a portable mains driven compressor which came complete with a coiled airline and garage style inflator/gauge. Excellent bit of kit, but does require about 1.2 kw of power to run it. Could be run off your genny without problem however.


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

I recommended the TRUCKAIR - its guaranteed for 7 years - I've had ours 4 so 3 to go before it burns out :wink: 
Great benefit is being able to blow tyres up on site when they are cold. Works well - my usual pressure is 100psi - it says goes up to 275psi. Cable supplied is not long enough so reckon on adding a 12v extension with crocodile clips onto leisure batteries -readily available at caravanning shops. Underinflated tyres are the biggest cause of tyre failure.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

ScotJimland said:


> Hi John
> 
> Have a look at this bit of kit, recommended for large tyres.. £58
> 
> ...


£58 is a bit pricy when they are $43 in the States! Thanks anyway Jim.

peedee


----------



## 103625 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi John 
Have you been on the hgv fueling side of the motorway services they usualy have air and water available
Tony


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Jim,

What do you mean when you say you have air tanks and use an air line and inflator?

Regards

Chris


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Chris 

The RV has two air tanks which are charged from a compressor on the engine, this supplies air for the 'air ride' suspension and the 'air over hydraulic' brakes, it also supplies air for the Park brake. 
I got the idea of using this air from watching a truck driver using his air tanks to inflate a tyre, so I bought a length of air line + garage inflator and fitted a quick release valve and isolating valve on one of the tanks..


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Thanks Jim,

Will look at my air suspension when I have time and see if I can see what you mean.

Regards

Chris


----------



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

Chris, how spooky is this?

In another post, all my words were appearing in normal font, until I mentioned 'air suspension'.

Then they all turned blue!

See what I mean? It's happened again - help!!


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Found >this< might be worth trying?

peedee


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

peedee said:


> Found >this< might be worth trying?
> 
> peedee


Thanxs Peedee going to buy one.

They are just down the road from us so can go back if it fails.

The power station I bought on Ebay is now useless and fell to piece on the first tyre but the Ebay shop wont reply to me and it's only 2 month old.


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Peedee,

so you typed air suspension and it all changed to blue, along with a link to outdoor bits!!

And of course misses off the o and n!! Even weider!

Weird

Chris


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Thanks Peedee been using *THIS* during the morning and giving a rest between tyres worked great.

BTW:- check your tyre pressure guys mine looked fine but were 20 lbs down :roll: :roll:


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

If you get stuck any ATS truck centre or similar independent truck tyre specalist will be able to do it for you. Most probally wonted even charge you, but you could donate a couple of £ into the coffee fund. They should be able to inflate upto 130psi no problem. Also if you need valve extensions for the rear inners they will be able to supply and fit them.

IMO tyre pressures should be checked at least every 6 week on commercial vehicles. If a Truck/PSV vehicle has a accident VOSA. will chech the tyre pressures as part of there checks and if the pressures are seriously low they can class the vehicle as not being fit for use on a public raod. I am not sure if this would apply to RV,s/ M/Hs though.

Richard...


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

> BTW:- check your tyre pressure guys mine looked fine but were 20 lbs down


 On another subject tyres will not last as long if underinflated and you will use more fuel. So there are saving to be made if you pressures are low.

Richard...


----------



## 98064 (Mar 10, 2006)

Seeing as this post has reappeared and slightly hijaking the subject :lol: 

30 year old RV massive history all manuals etc so, having manual for base vehicle I trawled through the tables on tire (dilliberate :lol: ) inflation. For ours there is no listed tyre pressure just the maximum which corrisponds with the tyres funnily enough and if memory serves what's on the cab stickers.
I've taken a punt at 45 PSI front 50 in the rears the max being 60 irrespective. Our gross weight is 4.76 tons and at a guess we run around 4 tons 'wet'.
Thoughts?

Anyone know any websites that may be useful?


----------



## 98742 (Apr 18, 2006)

We used to sell the Truckairs for £29 and I felt guilty about that! The pump is terrific and would run for ages without overheating. We only stopped selling them because the pressure gauge was so inaccurate. Some were ok, some didn't work at all but the worst were the ones which gave inconsistant or inaccurate readings. Use a decent pressure gauge and they're fine.

Doug


----------

